# HP 3015 printer driver (Windows 7 32bit)



## TechnoFan (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

Can any one help me to get Windows 7(32 bit) driver for my HP LaserJet 3015 printer? (Windows doesn't automatically install the driver when I plug it in.) I think its possible to get the drivers using Windows update but I don't have Internet at my home, so my last resort is to download the drivers manually and install it on my PC.

I went over to this page HP LaserJet 3015 All-in-One Printer -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center , but I'm pretty much confused what I've to download there. Can anyone give me a direct link and some instruction on how to get the correct drivers for this printer & install the same on my PC?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 5, 2011)

HP LaserJet 3015 All-in-One Printer -  1 - HP Universal Print Driver for Windows PCL6 - HP Business Support Center

download this


----------

